# Here's a free Griffin/Liddell sig.



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a free Griffin/Liddell sig I just made.
I'll add your name to it if you would like as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good work Tony. The texture on the text is nice and it's cool how they're facing each other.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Griffin should be on his side and chuck should be on his. Haha just what I think.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Composure said:


> Good work Tony. The texture on the text is nice and it's cool how they're facing each other.


Thanks bro I appreciate that. :thumbsup:



WarHERO said:


> Griffin should be on his side and chuck should be on his. Haha just what I think.


That was the battle I was going through before I started it but I wanted the contrast. It kind of makes you look back and forth like.....wait..... you know what I mean? hahaha

The layout of the pics were also a factor in that decision.

I made a sig for a guy named RJ on another forum, I used these pics.





































...and came up with this.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

sweet!!! yall all r so good on graphics...im impressed how yall can do that


----------

